# Vampiress Morbidia



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Your creations are just incredible!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Another masterpiece by Lauriebeast in the making!!!!!!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

LOVE IT, LOVE IT, LOVE IT!! Alot of head props lose something in the eyes, but your eyes are spectacular and give your head a "life". Great job. What is it made of?


And..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Once again, I am awestruck.

*FABULOUS!*


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay, she's definitely not someone I'd want to see if I showed up for a blind date.  You're unbelievable! You really need to start selling your creations... to me.


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Perfection as usual Laurie! The level of talent you possess just isn't fair! If you build many more, you'll have to open your own "House of Horrors" museum. I'll be first in line for a ticket.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

As usual, a master piece! You are my hero Laurie!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Laurie....I am still so very fascinated by the way you sculpt these. They are just terrific!

Muf


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

What a beauty!!! You are so talented!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Laurie, I think some sculpting "how-to" videos or "sculpting for dummies" would be great. I know you've done some tutorials, but you really are a pro. I'd buy one from you. Fantastic work as always. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Amazing! I can't wait to see the finshed product! It's gunna be great!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so glad to get a first peek at Morbidia. Oh the agony and the ecstasy. Agonizing over my desire to achieve your greatness. The ecstasy of seeing the beauty of your work. Thank you for sharing and continuing to give me inspiration.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Once again Laurie, only one word comes to mind AMAZING!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

As I've said everywhere, LB - that is awesome! I can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone. Here's another updated shot.










And here's one showing the base coat of medium gray.










In this shot I've drybrushed on 3 coats of Ivory color paint, blending well. I've also added a rose color around her eyes.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Her face is almost done. Here I've added 3 coats of drybrushed Antique White and some med brown shading.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

If I didn't see this project from the beginning, you couldn't convince me that she wasn't a real person sporting some Hollywood-class FX makeup. I'm awestruck.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Lauriebeast,
Your work is top notch. No one is better. Tell me. In a few of your photos you have a hand holding up some curtain in the background. How did you attache these to the wall. I also had an idea to do this but I am afraid it will leave a mark on the wall. I am thinking of maybe using those plastic hooks that you can remove afterwards.

Skullie


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks so much RS and Skullie. The hands that you're speaking of, Skullie, are attached to the wall with one 3" finishing nail. Yes, this does leave a hole in the wall, but until I come up with a better solution, this will have to do. Also, the inside of the hand is styrofoam so it slips right over the nail. I also bevel cut the wrist so that it sits at the proper angle against the wall. I don't have to worry about them holding up much weight...just cheesecloth, so that's not an issue.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

In another thread, one of our fellow haunters asked us to pray to the prop god for her. Having seen your incredible masterpieces all I can say is that you ARE the Prop Goddess !


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Lauriebeast,
I will be using that idea since they will be hung about 15ft in the air. Hopfully My hubby won't see. What is it with men and walls??? Do you have any pics of when you made the hands hooks? or could you tell me your approach to them. I see you use foil, what gage wire do you put that on? Then wrap them in mache? or clay? PLease advise.

Skullie


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Skullie, the gauge of wire isn't really all that important, as long as it holds it's shape. I just push that wire into a foam piece until I get the desired position. Then I wrap foil around the wire to bulk up the fingers. Then I start adding Celluclay from the base of the fingers and let that dry, then add more down the length of the finger. Once the fingers are dry, I add either Paperclay or DAS clay. I don't have any kind of hook on the hands because I just push the foam inside the hand right onto the nail. Hope this helps.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, You got the paperclay , DAS, ect. at a Craft shop like Michaels? 
Skullie


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Its just fantastic Laurie..... I love her ! How do you find time to do all these ? You do such a GREAT job !


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Fabulous job, the painting is fantastic. I want to be like you when I grow up!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

With the shading, the "snarl" around her nose is much more visible, and makes her look all the more frightening. Excellent!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Incredible.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks again everyone. All the supplies can be purchased at Michaels or a similar craft store. The only reason I have the time to do this stuff is because I'm retired, busy nonetheless, but retired


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

MHooch said:


> With the shading, the "snarl" around her nose is much more visible, and makes her look all the more frightening. Excellent!



I agree that the facial expressions are fabulous....BUT THE EYES...Oh my god those eyes just blow me away. They look as though at any second, they could turn in your direction and cause an unfortunate undergarment incident. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Here's the latest...the head is now attached to the torso. This torso is made out of Celluclay and raingutter mesh. I covered the upper portion of a dress form.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

OMG Laurie....is it any wonder I live in awe of your work. Please make me your apprentice! Please! Please!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

The next step with the torso is to cover it with a slightly thinned down coat of a product called Sculpt-or-Coat purchased from Foam Coatings, Clear coats, Primers, Saturated Paints, Scenic Brushes by Sculptural Arts Coating, Inc. I simply brushed this on. This really helps seal and protect the mache and keeps the DAS clay from drying out too quickly due to moisture loss.

These next few pics show the progression of adding the DAS clay on top of the sealed Celluclay, which is now rock hard. Think of this layer as her skin. I like to keep this layer around 3/8" thick and spread it on with my thumbs and the wooden tool and paintbrush. I also use plenty of water to keep things lubricated and to keep the tools from dragging too much.





































Once this is dry, I like to add another brushed on coat of Sculpt-or-Coat to seal that clay. Next I'll start adding details like clavicle and tendons and upper breasts. Yes guys, she's gonna have hooters ....well kinda


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Hooters !!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Lauriebeast, her mouth looks fabulous, like she just took a big bite out of someone!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

The Spookster said:


> Hooters !!!!


I think the phrase you're looking for Spookster is...

*BAT-BOOBIES!!!*

(Sorry, I just couldn't resist...)

Seriously Laurie, you are without a doubt a world-class sculptress, which has me thinking... Have you ever considered going into mask-making? Most all of your peices, especially your 'Bride' and 'Morbida' would make awesome masks!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you all!

Thom, I get that question a lot. I have no interest in making masks. I like to sculpt it, paint it, dress it and display it. It's kinda like playing with big dolls  I sincerely appreciate the compliments.....everyone!

As far as how long the clay will hold up? really only time will tell, but I would expect these sculpts to last for many, many years if properly displayed and cared for. I take great pains to make sure that everything is sealed and NOT exposed to exterior conditions, with the exception of dry conditions outside for a few hours. I think they'd hold up just fine if in a covered area even though it's outside and wet. That's one of the reasons I seal everything really well with Sculpt-Or-Coat and Flat plastic Varnish. 

New pics of the torso will be posted soon and I apologize if I missed any of your questions. You can always send me a pm and I'll be sure to read and answer it.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

LB - what is so cool is that even at your level of expertise you keep improving with each project.
What are you retired from?


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

incredible..........what a talent


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

HOLY COW.....very very very impressive job.....love the color of and around the eyes


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Lauriebeast said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Thom, I get that question a lot. I have no interest in making masks. I like to sculpt it, paint it, dress it and display it. It's kinda like playing with big dolls  I sincerely appreciate the compliments.....everyone!


*sigh* Okay, I just had to ask....


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

A few more progress pics. I did a little experiment with this part. As you look at the pics, the view on the left side is where I used DAS clay and the right side, Paperclay. The Paperclay shrunk about 15%, was much easier to spread with my thumbs, sanded a bit easier and dries lighter. I still have lots to do and I haven't even started the back or breasts, but I wanted to show you guys what she's lookin like at this point.

I also sanded her down with 100 grit drywall sanding screen. This can get pretty dusty, so use a dust mask and ventilation. I prefer to do this outside, but sometimes do a little light sanding in the studio. The reason I sand at this point is to see how the details and form are looking. Then I can take the appropriate steps to adjust.

Thanks again for the great comments you guys


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

....more updated pics




























The breasts will be fine tuned more when this layer of Paperclay dries.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Remember LB..bigger isn't always better..except in this case! LOL! Very nice job, I didn't think you could top the Bride, but this one is really "shaping up"!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Laurie...you have made my day. Morbidia is beginning to give me the creeps that's a very good sign. Can't wait to see the next updates. Morti is lacking for attention right now. The sun is out briefly and I'm trying to catch up with outside work. I'm thinking of designing and marketing a low maintenance weed garden to fund my craft projects. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

If prop building was as easy as weed gardening ... I'd be an expert! (I can't garden either)


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW! Thats really all I can say! I'm speachless! (IN a good way)


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I added some eyelashes and a bit more liner around the eyes. The lashes were inserted individually with a pair of tweezers and a tiny dab of Super Glue in small holes made with a push pin.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

The only way she could get any more realistic is if she had bad breath......(does she??) I am simply awestruck at the talent, and I am forced to ask if you have had an formal training in scupting.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks RS and no she does not have bad breath  and no, I have never taken an art class, just very lucky to have discovered this skill.

More pics


----------



## Julie (Mar 30, 2008)

Your work is AMAZING!! I wish I had talent like that, I have trouble drawing a stick person LOL!!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOW ... What else CAN be said!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Okay kids, here's the first test of a hairdo, not yet attached.


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

Holy cow. She is incredible! Those red eyes made MY eyes start to water, they look SO real. AMAZING!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

A SLIGHT SETBACK!...She just fell on her face. Yup, you read that correctly. Damage to the nose which was the first thing to hit and cracking on the head. My studio floor has commercial type carpeting and no padding on a concrete base. After hubby came in and gave me a comforting hug, he said "well at least her boobies didn't get ruined"....always the optimist  Soooo, I guess it's back to the clay and paint. The good news is that it's fixable but I sure didn't see that one coming. Ah yes, another lesson in patience.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the face-plant ...

Maybe you should have made her boobs bigger so that hit first?

Good luck on the repairs!

BTW ... I like the hair ... if that helps.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

aSmarterU said:


> Sorry to hear about the face-plant ...
> 
> Maybe you should have made her boobs bigger so that hit first?
> 
> ...


LOL, that was my second thought!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Laurie...I'm so broken hearted to hear about Morbidia's accident. Did anyone in your house do a four-letter word count in the minutes following the accident. My husband would have feared for his life instead of approaching to give me a hug...know what I mean! I have no fear that you won't be able to fix her, but I'm sorry you have to step back. She is looking fabulous. I'm looking for a ghosty-type face to use as reference to make my ghost bride. Let me know if you have any ideas. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

aSmarterU said:


> Sorry to hear about the face-plant ...
> 
> Maybe you should have made her boobs bigger so that hit first?
> 
> ...


Laurie,
Don't listen to them. Vampira's with big boobs would have bounced. More Damage would have accured. Small breasted vampira's have better balance. However you do need to keep the Patron out of sight.

Skullie


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice work, speachless!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Laurie, so sorry about the fall on the face! I know it can be fixed,but still, a set back. I love her!! Her eyes are so awesome, her mouth , what a fabulous job. Hope ya don't mind if I shamelessly steal from you, I want a vampire figure, and if he turns out a fraction as good as yours, i will then call it good!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you all for your well wishes, sympathy, and of course, humor. I just thought I'd let you know that she's in serious need of 20 pints of blood. Any and all types gratefully accepted.

It was touch-n-go yesterday....Her surgeon was a bit "depressed". No post accident pics were taken because of the emotional distress of the photographer as well. This morning was much better for the team, but like I said.....*SHE NEEDS BLOOD*

I'm posting a pic of her during surgery.










As you can see, there was in fact some damage to her left hooter.....sorry guys  So it looks like rhinoplasty, brow lift and hooter honing.

I'll keep y'all posted and please send blood


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!  I can only relate this to seeing my daughter with facial trauma, she is like your child, she is your _creation_. And therein lies your salvation. You made her, you can fix her!!  

I have every faith in the head surgeon to make Morbidia better than ever...you have the technology...and the talent! And she can have all my blood that she likes. A+.

And here's my two cents worth about the hair: there's not enough of it. I don't know if it is too straight, or not full enough, but I think she needs more. IMHO, of course.

Let us know how the recovery progresses. We're pulling for you, Morbidia!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

She's coming along nicely you guys. That hair is just a small piece of what I would actually put on her head. I was just testing for color and style. If I go with this, it will be a lot thicker and not as flat.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Well although my awareness and sympathy to your plight is late. I am gratified that you were, as I suspected at the time, up to the task of saving her. I also was surprised at the color choice, but only pleasantly so.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Another update: I ended up completely repainting her and reapplied the eyelashes. Now I can start testing the hair again....yippee!


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Let me be the first to congratulate you on your fabulous repair job. She looks even more wicked than before the fall. You can breath a bit easier now.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Way to go ... glad she could be saved!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Stupendous as ever!


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

She looks fantastic - nice boobie job too. No one would ever know they're fake. She looks like one mean woman, I'd hate to run into her in a dark alley. Astounding work and thanks for all the pics.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

You should go into plastic surgery, Lauriebeast!!!  The ol' girl looks better (or shall I say _badder_) than ever!!! Great work


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

Here she is with her hair. I used a product called Silky Yaki Weaving 20" purchased from Sally Beauty Supply. This is 100% Toyokalon which is cheaper than human hair and does not easily tangle. I can brush this product with a vent brush quite easily. I glued the hair which is sewn on a binding material with Super Glue. Basically, I just started wraping this around the head starting behing one ear and ending at the other. Then I kept adding more hair strips until I reached the crown. Then I cut the bangs. That's all there is to it! I used 3 1/2 lengths of this hair at a cost of 6.99 per length.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

That looks totally amazing ! Great job on the face lift btw, would never have known about it had I not read through the thread. As for the boobs, well what can I say ????


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Now _THAT's_ what I'm talkin' about!!

Gorgeous hair, love the color.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I'm speachless .......................


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Well I thought that I'd come up with something clever to say......


....


...


Nah, I got nothing, other than I agree with everyone else, you've outdone yourself . (If that's even possible)


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG!!! AAAAHHHH!!! Amzing! You are a genius


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Indeed, her work always puts me in the mood for Halloween...



*Gloom, Despair and Agony on Me OH!
Deep, Dark, Depression, Excessive Misery OHH!*...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks so very much everyone. Here's another shot of her...I think this is my favorite so far.


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow Laurie! Your work really is amazing. You should be doing this kind of thing professionally in Hollywood... I swear. Or better yet, considering the outstanding nose job you gave her, how about plastic surgery? I think that job pays better.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

LauieB, that last pic of her reminds me of the female vamps in VanHelsing. I can't wait to see how you dress her up now!!


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic. Makes me want to go watch The Lost Boys


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm completely speechless LB! She's absolutely stunning! I can't get over how alive she looks! Your skills have reached an unbelievable level.. I stand and applaud you!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone. I'm now starting on her arms and will post pics soon. Again, thank you!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Here are some pics of the beginning of the arm making. I did this just like "The Bride"....galvanized pipe on a plywood base with wheels, raingutter mesh, coated aluminum wire, duct tape and Celluclay.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

OK....

Anybody else a little freaked out about plastic wrap over her *FACE*???


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

MHooch said:


> OK....
> 
> Anybody else a little freaked out about plastic wrap over her *FACE*???


Actually .... after the last issue of taking a face plant, I figured it would have been *BUBBLE WRAP*!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

aSmarterU said:


> Actually .... after the last issue of taking a face plant, I figured it would have been *BUBBLE WRAP*!


Lol....good one


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey Laurie--I can't think of anything to say that hasn't already been said. Your work is SPELLBINDING to say the least.
I've always wanted to try my hand at sculpting. You are about to give me the motivation to try.
(Just my opinion, but I think the hairstyle you used in your test pic looks better on her. I think it makes her eyes stand out more without the long bangs. Either way she looks awesome. Just slap me if I'm out of line here.)


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Hooch, once a nurse, always a nurse. Of course you would see a suffocating hazard. But Morbidia can't die...she's a vampire. She can only get crushed by unexpected falls. Laurie she is looking so fabulous. I can't wait to see her dressed.


----------



## dscrimager (Feb 10, 2008)

*quick questions*

Fantastic work!

2 quick questions please:

1) do you have any concerns with cracking or breaking at the shoulder joint? I expected to see the tape overlap a bit more of the torso. I have no experience doing this but it looks like a weak spot...

2) when do you start taking commissions? 

Freshly Doug


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

dscrimager said:


> Fantastic work!
> 
> 2 quick questions please:
> 
> ...


Thank you dscrimager. You're right about the shoulder joint being vulnerable to cracking. That's why I make them seperately from the torso. I sculpt them while attached and then remove them to attach the hands and do the finishing on them. Here are a couple of pics showing how they're attached to the torso of "The Bride" after all the detail and sanding is done. I also use rubber washers to protect the clay from cracking.

















And yes, I do commissioned work, but no copyright or licensed characters unless it's a generic version.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

More progress pics.

These two pics show how I added the DAS clay over the Celluclay. The arms will be refined even more once this layer dries.

















Here's how I started the hands. I inserted wire into a piece of foam and added the first layer of Celluclay.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my gosh Laurie. You can't expose a vampire to the sun...oh wait, she's only half-baked right now so it is probably and exception. Your neighbors are in for a big treat this year.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, and Thank God for the Internet, Eh? It's the only way I'd ever get to see such exquisite work...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks you guys! Here are some more progress pics.

These show how I added the Celluclay to the hand and how the hand was attached to the arm. The fingers and the rest of the hands were then covered in Paperclay. Fake nails were applied using "Goop" brand crafting clue. There is a piece of wire that runs the length of the arm and comes up through the armature pipe where the head goes. The wire is bent at the top of this pipe to hold it in place and is inserted into the foam of the hand along with a piece of wood.

















I also decided to lengthen her torso a bit. I did this by attaching some wire mesh and then covered that with Celluclay. 










Here she is with her arms attached just as I did "The Bride". Since I didn't want the seams to show and I most likely would not be removing the arms, I added Paperclay for a seamless look. This also helps when it comes to dressing her. She'll be wearing more of an off the shoulder outfit....low cut of course


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

WoooooooooHooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update, I look everyday to see how she is coming along. Morbidia looks fabulous!!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Lauriebeast! I have been wating for an update!! You made my day!! She looks Great!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

My first look at this prop. She looks so real! WOW, WOW, WOWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

Just absolutely amazing as usual Laurie!!! Great Job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks guys. Here's some more pics. She's completely painted with acrylic craft paints and will be sealed with Flat Plastic Varnish. Now it's off to wardrobe to make a pattern and dress for her.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh she got her nails done!! I cant wait to see what shes going to wear!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

She looks fine just the way she is!!!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok so this is my first time to look at these and all I can say is wow! You make mine look like childs work. Very Good!


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

OMG! She is awesome. 
LOL, she also looks almost exacty like a friend of mine ) It's too eerie! Of course, my friend has a habit of wearing fangs and SFX contacts, but still, really weird. 
You do comissioned work???? I'll have to PM you. My kingdom for one pinkies worth of your talent!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

LB as I've said she is truly a masterpiece!

I can't wait to see her in all her finished glory.


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, my only regret is that she lives on the other coast, far, far away....


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

She is stunning! Of course anything you make will be, Lauriebeast. I still haven't got over The Bride and then you go and spring this one on me!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Awww, thanks you guys....I'll be posting more progress pics soon.


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

B E A Utiful!!! Do you create the eyes from clay also? Which type of clay are you using for the face? Are you airbrushing when done? Quite and inspiration! Creative details please... if you don't mind.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

ahwahneeliz said:


> B E A Utiful!!! Do you create the eyes from clay also? Which type of clay are you using for the face? Are you airbrushing when done? Quite and inspiration! Creative details please... if you don't mind.


Thank you! All the details on this project are posted in this thread. If you still have any questions, let me know.

This pic shows her petticoat done in one layer of navy blue nylon tulle netting and another layer underneath of a heavy steel blue fabric with a sheen very similar to satin. These were both gathered separately and glued to the underside of the torso with hot glue. I used the tulle fabric to help build up her hips and booty and the heavy fabric to hide the pole when lights are shining through her dress. The waist shaping will be done with the lace up bustier I'll be making next.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Just something funny about that pic  ... LOL A topless vampire ... that's HOT!!! 

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

aSmarterU said:


> Just something funny about that pic  ... LOL A topless vampire ... that's HOT!!!
> 
> Love it!!!!!!


As hot as a topless Succubus?


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

That Is INSANE!


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Lauriebeast
> All the details on this project are posted in this thread


ACK, sorry, somehow I got into the middle of this thread, and didn't see the first postings with details. I went back and read through them all , but didn't see anything specifice about the eyes... sorry if I just missed it again. So, do you create the eyes yourself? As for your painting, wow, I really thought it was airbrushed... so smooth and perfect.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

The eyes were made using EasyEyes as a guide and overpainted many times to get the desired effect. I placed the printed iris on a 1" wooden ball that had been painted white and glued it on with decoupage glue. Between each color added, I applied a coat of clear nail polish. This adds depth to the eyeball and also protects it from the inevitable smudges that it gets while sculpting and painting. I simply use a clean paintbrush and clean water to wipe off the smudges. I like to put the eyes in at the very early stages of sculpting as this really helps me to develop the character.

I hope this helps and please let me know if you have any other questions and here's the link for EasyEyes Haunters Hangout Easy Eyes


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Again - she is amazing!!! I want one


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks JT. Here's a pic of the skirt I made for her. This again is in navy blue and it's a very light, soft, silk-like fabric.


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, LB, you have truly inspired me. I don't think I could ever match your talent, but the effects you get with clay are spectacular. I can't wait to try my hand at some. As much as I like this one, I absolutely am awed by the bride. She is so life like.... just beautiful work. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Again - she is amazing!!! I want one


Yes, but sadly, even if she did do commissions, shipping would be far too costly (not that I'd tempt fate by doing so)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Been watching this thead for a while...I must say you did a great job on the project and should be very proud of the accomplishment.

GOOD JOB!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks everyone!

Here she is completed, although I'd still like to add some type of necklace. Her blouse was made in a silk type fabric and the corset was done in a medium weight damask fabric found in the home decorating section of the fabric store. Fitting her torso was difficult because she really has no waist and she wouldn't lift her arms for me  All in all, I'm quite pleased with how she came out. BTW, she stands 6' tall.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!

Nothing more I can say!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh Laurie, she's just incredible. I don't know how this one could possibly be outdone, unless the next one breathes! You are truely the master.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

OMG Laurie. I am truly at a loss for words. She is amazing! And you sewed her dress too?!

Thanks for sharing her!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

oh my she is looking awsome , wow we keep telling you the talent is endless and that talent you have is priceless , everything is well done and so realistic looking .....great job again....another LB UNIQUE creation


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

LB you are the master!!
I bow now to your greatness......


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

*is speechless*


.......


*drools at the mouth*
Thats...Fantastic. o.o
-Anthony


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

HOLLY CRAP!!! That thing is just.......just......DIABOLICAL!!! WOW!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Laurie - I'm not even sure what to say anymore. Every figure you do is just exquisite. Maybe Madame Tussaud's needs to see your work. It really is phenomenal. They are so lifelike, it's really, really stunning.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Words cant even say for how amazing she is! She's quite the busti one!!lol! She looks more than Great! Awsome, Awsome job LB! Your the one they should have called on when they needed a new Bride in The Haunted Mansion!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow wow wow! The dress really does it! She's fantastic Laurie! And...I want that dress!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

No words to describe how fantastic she is.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Lauriebeast, girl, Pandora said it best when she used the word Exquisite. Thats what that piece is absolutely Exquisite. Really, you talent contines to amaze me everytime I see another one of your pieces.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey gang, thanks so very much for all the kind words. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW I am stunned....that is GREAT. Good job. I want to get into mask making next year, now I have something to strive for. hehehe yea right, it'll take a while to get that good.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

She is Hauntingly Beautiful Laurie. You have captured the romatic human
traits with the animialistic agelessness of a vampiress. Absolutely superb!
Professional quality all the way and such a wonderful piece for a profolio !
I am in awe, like everyone else.
and now depressed.
Somehow my swine ( pig heads for my swap haunt) , look like ....well, swine.
Sigh. 
I bet you could even make a pig look good. 
Congraduations.
Would you mind me asking approximately how many hours (total) and approximate material costs? Ofcourse you do not have to answer, if you feel it is inappropriate.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Again, LB, you amaze me, she is gorgous, just stunning. I don't even know what else to say, ,,,


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

ooooo that's very neat and shiny and pretty and well masterd and..............


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you very much everyone. I would estimate that I have around 100 hours in this build. I didn't really keep track and worked on it gradually over 2 1/2 months. Costwise, this project ran between $150-$175


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just...incredible. LOVE the dress too! 

What everyone else said, too!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

She is awesome LB! I'm not sure she really needs a necklace, it would take away from that nice cleavage ; ) 
Maybe a simple locket with her masters pic inside?


----------



## Trioxin Undead (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow! I think I'm in love! She looks absolutely awesome. I'm feeling rather envious right now.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks again you guys


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

LB:

You have no idea how excited I was to look at this thread and see the finished Morbidia!!!!!!

I am a reasonably intelligent, fairly well-educated woman, but words fail me...

All that pops to mind is:


YOU ROCK!!!!! (AGAIN)


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Lauriebeast said:


> Thank you very much everyone. I would estimate that I have around 100 hours in this build. I didn't really keep track and worked on it gradually over 2 1/2 months. Costwise, this project ran between $150-$175


thats not to bad. Seeing as that thing could easily sell for a grand on those online prop stores you see.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

GDfreak said:


> thats not to bad. Seeing as that thing could easily sell for a grand on those online prop stores you see.


That's true, but keep in mind that what you see on those online stores are not one-of-a-kind art sculptures, not that it matters to many folks, but I could never sell a piece of this quality that cheaply if I were interested in doing so.

I do this for the love of Halloween and the enjoyment I get from the craft.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Lauriebeast said:


> That's true, but keep in mind that what you see on those online stores are not one-of-a-kind art sculptures, not that it matters to many folks, but I could never sell a piece of this quality that cheaply if I were interested in doing so.
> 
> I do this for the love of Halloween and the enjoyment I get from the craft.


Thats what i'm saying. hand sculpted is so much better. It can't compare to mass produced things. especialy the things that you sculpt LB!


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

*Vampiress Morbidia has just acquired full member status. I put her on the album.

So, LaurieBeast....you gonna' hook her up with a profile, or what???*


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

OMG Rookie! I must say that I'm shocked and flattered and so is she  I'll bet the members here could come up with a fantastic profile for her...I'm not very creative when it comes to writing. So....go ahead everyone and have a rip at her profile.


----------



## Vampiress Morbidia (Jul 10, 2008)

*Very well, mortals. I shall play your silly game.*


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

There just aren't words. My youngest thought she was a real person!


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Damn. Just... damn.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Let the Fun begin!!lol

the Muffster


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey you guys, go ahead and have fun with this, that's the whole point. I was having second thoughts this morning because I sure don't want y'all to think that I'm being all full of myself for going along with this whole thing. Nothing could be further from the truth. I set up a thread in Off Topic if ya want to play.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

LB, I'm late to the party, but I just gotta say: GREAT GOOGLY MOOGLY!

I loved the Bride last year, and you have outdone yourself with the Vampiress. I bought some Celluclay and such last year after seeing the Bride, I was so inspired. Have I done anything with it? Well, no, but I think I'll drag that stuff out and have a go @ something small for this year. Baby steps and all 

Again, LOVERLY work!


----------



## Thom_Serveaux (May 8, 2008)

Been away a while, but gotta say LB, you're still in a class by your self, as is your progeny. Came across a couple of other alleged "vampiress props' and to say they weren't quite up to snuff would be kind....

Sexy Vampiress Count Dracula Vampire Halloween Prop - eBay (item 270091626852 end time Aug-12-08 08:43:18 PDT)

Ugh! looks like Morticia's not so great grandma...

Countess Vampire Woman Halloween Prop New for 2008 - eBay (item 380046469266 end time Jul-21-08 09:38:42 PDT)

Both the dress and hair are horrifying, and I don't mean that in a good way, either. She doesn't look lie a vampire, she looks like a stoner, or maybe a stoner vampire with the munchies....


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

[
Countess Vampire Woman Halloween Prop New for 2008 - eBay (item 380046469266 end time Jul-21-08 09:38:42 PDT)

Bothe the dress and hair are horrifying, and I don't mean that in a good way, either. She doesn't look lie a vampire, she looks like a stoner, or maybe a stoner vampire with the munchies....[/QUOTE]

Well, that one looks like she's saying, "I once caught a fish that was this big".


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I finished dressing Morbidia and thought I'd post a few more updated pics. Her cape was made using a taffeta like crinkled fabric. Her necklace is a combination of two different necklaces. I also added more tule netting under her skirt to build up her hips. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Wooooooooow


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Morbidia, your new wardrobe is stunning. Simply ravishing - the red cape brings out your eyes so nicely.


----------



## Blood~Hound (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay now you did it! Morbidia, do you believe in love at first sight? Lauriebeast, she is soooooo hot! lol. What a fantastic job you have done with this prop. I am in ahh of your talent.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Lauriebeast, I have no words that can express how great that turned out. You are the master prop maker.


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*wow*

now that is just amazing wow really wonderful work.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Laurie, it might just be my warped thinking but I believe that terrible fall caused Morbidia's vampire boobs to grow bigger. Or maybe it's just the dress and the lighting that emphasizes the cleavage. Which is right? The neighborhood is going to get an extra special treat this year. How do you plan to display her?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yup I was right the cape does bring out the assets


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you all!

Madame T - she did get her hooters honed and uplifted when she had the brow lift and rhinoplasty. Of course, the corset helps too 

She'll be displayed in my graveyard along with my other characters. I have a feeling that the TOT'S dads will be hangin around this prop for awhile


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sure lots of dad's will be hanging by her!!, love the cape, she is stunning!!


----------



## spookineer (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm speachless Laurie...


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

She is beautiful. I would display that thing all year long, right in my living room.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Madame T - she did get her hooters honed and uplifted when she had the brow lift and rhinoplasty. Of course, the corset helps too


Oh yes...the benefits of reconstructive surgery certainly outweigh the humiliation of taking a nose dive. Especially when you have such a skilled surgeon at your disposal.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I dated that chick.

Nice job all the way around. You are a true and talented artist.

C.


----------



## Skeletal (Apr 11, 2008)

That is super damn freaky! Amazing work. My hat's off to you.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks again you guys.


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

I stumbled across this thread this afternoon and man I'm glad I did! After seeing the bride last year I was anxious to see what would be next..... Morbidia is beautiful! Your talent is unbelievable as always. I don't yet have the patience or the artistic ability to turn out something that magnificent, If I ever will, but seeing you create such a beautiful prop is truly inspiring! Can't wait to see what's next on the agenda


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Laurie - I'm not sure how much more I can gush over your masterpiece. But then again, next year - your brilliant mind will have a brand new baby that we will die over all over again. Do you only have her out Halloween night? If you put her out before then, I'll have to come see her live and in person. Well I'm alive anyway.... I'll be sure to bring my garlic.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thank you MorticiaAndGomez, and pandora.

She's always displayed in my studio, so come on by whenever you'd like, pandora.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

So does a person go to a plastic surgeon and say I want some hooter honing? LOL
Great job!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! She is incredible! You did a fantastic job, Lauriebeast...
Hats off to you!!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

*Loud applause*

Outstanding...A truly beautiful work of art.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks so very much you guys.


----------



## ActionJax (Oct 31, 2011)

I know this is an older posting, but I just had to post a comment after I found this. I actually have just joined the forum and just started listening to the Hauntcast Podcasts. And heard about this build from there. And just had to look for it. WOW!! This is really incredible. I am very, very impressed. And it's given me the idea to try it myself. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

You're very welcome ActionJax and welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

I love it! Has a slight human look to it- but mostly creature of the dark!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks hollow


----------

